# Hello! Newbie to Sailnet; new to me Beneteau 361 needs a heater for Great Lakes sailing next May



## Jerry D (2 mo ago)

Howdy folks, I'm looking forward to exploring the knowledge base in all these forums. As the Michigan sailing season closed this fall, we acquired a B361 and have her stored in Cheboygan MI. I'd like to install a heater as one of my first upgrades and would love to hear experiences from others that have already selected a diesel heater.

Also, I heard Beneteau recently changed how owner's can get boat parts they need. If familiar, perhaps someone can guide me how to go about getting parts; is everything directed thru the dealer channel? Presently need a cutlass bearing.

Thanks,
Jerry D
Indian Land, SC


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cutlass bearings are not necessarily unique in your boat they are rather generic you should be able source a replacement online or at a marine supply like West Marine
Diesel boat heaters come in and hydronic or warm air and like your diesel engine they need fuel air to run properly with special precautions taken for air intake and discharge of combustion products


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

BENETEAU USA








BeneteauOwners.com store


BeneteauOwners.com store




shop.beneteauowners.com


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Jerry D said:


> Howdy folks, I'm looking forward to exploring the knowledge base in all these forums. As the Michigan sailing season closed this fall, we acquired a B361 and have her stored in Cheboygan MI. I'd like to install a heater as one of my first upgrades and would love to hear experiences from others that have already selected a diesel heater.
> 
> Also, I heard Beneteau recently changed how owner's can get boat parts they need. If familiar, perhaps someone can guide me how to go about getting parts; is everything directed thru the dealer channel? Presently need a cutlass bearing.
> 
> ...


We have a webasto forced air diesel heater that works very well. It kept the boat nice and cozy last weekend when the overnight temp dropped below freezing. There are a number of different brands of forced air heaters on the market. They are adapted from truck parking heaters, so you don't have to pay a premium for yacht-specific parts and components.

Our boat came with the Webasto system. If I was designing a heating system from scratch I would seriously consider a hydronic heating system. It is easier to run hot water hoses than it is to run ductwork. The added bonus is that the hydronic system can be used to heat your hot water too. That is a nice bonus if you spend a lot of time away from shore power. The downside of hydronic is that it is more complicated, and you have to power a pump and fan coils, so it likely uses more battery power than forced air.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Jerry, 

Welcome to SailNet. 

I have no experience with heating a boat as I prefer the tropics! But I was in London in winter in an ice bound marina and this guys boat was really toasty hot. His diesel heater was extremely fuel efficient, silent and powerful. So they're out there ☺☺

With Beneteau they were hacked and ransom was demanded to give back control of their whole spare parts computer system. 

It stopped the spare parts flow for months. 

In fixing it they refused any direct access from anyone under dealer level.

You now _MUST_ go though a dealer. 

They are never, ever going back to any other system. The hacking was so complex and expensive for them. 

Sooooo find a dealer close to you and they will help you 😊

Mark


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

As a long-time Great Lakes sailor, I’d recommend you actually get out and try sailing with the boat before investing in an expensive heater upgrade. Unless you’re pushing the seasonal edges, the weather will be warm to hot most of the time.

I sailed for a decade, mostly in northern (Canadian) Lake Superior. That’s the coldest place in the GL. Proper clothes and an extra blanket is really all that is needed. But for those extreme events I carry a simple alcohol heater to take the edge off. I might use it a couple times per season.

Not saying a proper heat system isn’t a good thing. But when I looked into installing a Westabo-type on my boat, the cost was in the multi boat-buck range, and the task was no small one. I couldn’t justify it based on actual need (which, as I say, is small on the GL).


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

MikeOReilly said:


> Great Lakes ... weather will be warm to hot most of the time.


Mike, our perspectives are lattitudes apart! Warm to hot? Yes, along the lakeshore in late July and early August. 

Extra blanket my butt. Except for the "good season" we run a ceramic heater, and May & October I wear heavy fleece and socks to bed.

Don't listen to Mike, he wears shorts in the snow; I'm indoors right now wearing flannel lined jeans and thermal top.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

OntarioTheLake said:


> Mike, our perspectives are lattitudes apart! Warm to hot? Yes, along the lakeshore in late July and early August.
> 
> Extra blanket my butt. Except for the "good season" we run a ceramic heater, and May & October I wear heavy fleece and socks to bed.
> 
> Don't listen to Mike, he wears shorts in the snow; I'm indoors right now wearing flannel lined jeans and thermal top.


It is true I probably have a higher tolerance for the cold than most. In reality, I'm far more bothered by hot weather, which is partly why I've stayed more north in my cruising. I'm happy to sail in sub-zero weather, but once it gets much above 25ºC, I feel like I'm melting.

But this is why I suggest the OP actually give it a try first. Everyone is different. (S)he might find those boat-bucks are better spent on something more important.

And seriously... from June to early October (the sailing months on the upper GL), the weather in and around the area is pretty warm. Even out on the "cold" waters of Lake Superior, all it takes is a decent set of foulies and a good dodger to manage the worst days. Stay out of the wind and stay dry and you'll be fine.

I see the Cheboygan MI the average highs are in the low to upper 70sºF. The lows are in the 50sºF. That's not cold... not to me .


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I have an Espar Airtonic diesel fired forced air heat w/ 3 outlets. I did the install. The electrics are simple.. it has made up cable/harness for the T-stat. You do have to connect the 12 power wires. Running the 3" Ø flex duct could be a problem... and ducting the exhaust as well. But it works well and keeps the boat warm and dry. In the dead of winter it cannot get the main cabin temps above maybe 60 deg F, but the aft cabin is toasty. This heat system really changes the game... especially in Spring and Fall. I am sailing in LIS / Southern NE.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I have an old Force 10 propane heater that I have never bothered to connect and will be removing. We sail on Lake Michigan May - October and never felt the need for heat.


----------



## Jerry D (2 mo ago)

MikeOReilly said:


> As a long-time Great Lakes sailor, I’d recommend you actually get out and try sailing with the boat before investing in an expensive heater upgrade. Unless you’re pushing the seasonal edges, the weather will be warm to hot most of the time.
> 
> I sailed for a decade, mostly in northern (Canadian) Lake Superior. That’s the coldest place in the GL. Proper clothes and an extra blanket is really all that is needed. But for those extreme events I carry a simple alcohol heater to take the edge off. I might use it a couple times per season.
> 
> Not saying a proper heat system isn’t a good thing. But when I looked into installing a Westabo-type on my boat, the cost was in the multi boat-buck range, and the task was no small one. I couldn’t justify it based on actual need (which, as I say, is small on the GL).


Great point Mike. I'm getting ahead of myself


deniseO30 said:


> Cutlass bearings are not necessarily unique in your boat they are rather generic you should be able source a replacement online or at a marine supply like West Marine
> Diesel boat heaters come in and hydronic or warm air and like your diesel engine they need fuel air to run properly with special precautions taken for air intake and discharge of combustion products





deniseO30 said:


> BENETEAU USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the feedback and insight on your GL experiences and whether or not heat is an over thought issue. I have an expensive tendency to immediately start planning on how to upgrade whatever I acquire - boat, sled, bike, truck - when I actually should just go use it for a while, then decide. I'll likely relocate the boat south after several seasons on the GL's, so that will change the need dramatically in another direction (AC).

And thanks for the background on why Beneteau made the recent change to their replacement parts business.That makes sense. I'm hoping to have access to their parts manual though so I can identify parts before taking up the dealership's time. For instance, the starboard chain plate may need to be resealed as I found a drop of water directly below it. A parts catalog might be helpful to prep for recaulking.

Finally, I'm impressed with the responses to my post....Many thanks!!!


----------

